# Caption This Picture



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's one that Spooky1 took while we were setting up for Halloween. What could the pirate be saying to make me smile?


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

There's way too many bone jokes that come to mind. And way too many dirty jokes. I'll let someone else take a shot at this one first. hehe


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

"Whatta ye say we take a walk up the plank and put some motion to that ocean"


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

AARGH you shiver my timber lassy


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'd like to explore your pirate cove.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Arrr, ye gropin' hands found me buried treasure....X marks th' spot, lass!
Yer ways thar be makin' me Roger jolly...
AVAST! Swabbin' me deck like that could open Davy Jone's locker, and ye have th' right combination, wench!
Dead men tell no tales, but I aint dead yet...
Ye raise me main sail, 'n can operate th' Sextant like a true mate..True north!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LMAO! Well, I see everyone is living up to my expectations on this one


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

How dare he say such things to my Roxy. I'll kill him, oh wait he's already ..... okay he stays in a box in the basement next Halloween.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Lol!


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

"I know you have a thing for hats....What do you say?"


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm with Halloween Zombie on this one. Can't think of anything even remotely PG.


----------



## haunted canuck (Feb 8, 2009)

can i plunder your booty?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

debbie5 said:


> I'm with Halloween Zombie on this one. Can't think of anything even remotely PG.


That's okay - I think Dr Morbius did a fine job with the less-than-PG comments


----------



## haunted canuck (Feb 8, 2009)

Lets go do somthing rated RRRRR.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> Here's one that Spooky1 took while we were setting up for Halloween. What could the pirate be saying to make me smile?


I've done away with that guy in the shark pants, and now your all mine!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Roxy just about had her ventriliquist act perfected.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

That Johnny Depp guy ain't got nothing on me....arrrrrrggggg.

(Bringing an old game back to life.)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Let's you and I sail the seven seas together!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You sure know how to tickle my funny bones!


----------

